# [PROBLEMA]No puedo poner los drivers de sonido(SOLUCIONADO)

## CYPHERC

Hola, estoy tratando de seguir el manual para poner los drivers alsa de sonido, pero me da el siguiente error cuando le doy emerge alsa-driver

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1.ebuild, line 91:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 459:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14_rc1/temp/build.log'.

Dice algo de incorrect kernel configuration options pero yo seleccione mi tarjeta de sonido y lo hice tal y como dice el manual, ahora yo soy bastante nuevo en gentoo talves no tenga nada que ver con lo que yo pienso... 

Muxas Gracias x cualquier ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Es sencillo. SI emerges el driver alsa-driver no puedes meter el driver en el kernel.

Antes has de decidirte por usar alsa-driver (y actualizar cada vez) o bien configurar la targeta en el kernel (mejor como modulo) y hacer sencillamente 4 ajustes de configuración.

Sin duda mejor que la guia no te lo explicara nadie. No hace falta decirte que desactives el Open Sound Sysem, no?

Enlace a la guia:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## CYPHERC

Gracias esa es la guia que estoy usando el problema es que segui las instrucciones para hacerlo desde el kernel, y si corro alsaconf me dice que todo esta bien, incluso si corro alsamixer me aparece el mixer y supuestamente hago justes y eso, pero el problema es que de todos modos no escucho nada, y en el gnome el control de sonido sigue teniendo una x y cuando doy click sobre el me dice esto:

No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.

entonces no se que hacer para que funcione y por eso estava tratando de hacer emerge alsa-driver... me podrian ayudar???

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Si has configurado los drivers del kernel no necesitas alsa-driver. Mira que en el alsamix no te gestione como targeta "dummy" (o null).

De todas maneras, leete este hilo que estamos tratando un problema muy similar al tuyo (es decir el mismo casi).

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-548395.html

Esta todo explicado y más detallitos y posibilidades. Seguro que algo de ahí te sirve.

P.S. Si no es mucha molestia podrias editar el titulo y poner [PROBLEMA] descripcion (estado)???? Es más que nada por las normas del foro aparte que se hace más comodo al leer el foro, saber de que trata cada cosa y si esta solucionado o no.

----------

## CYPHERC

ok voy a editar eso, mira esto es lo que dice el alsamixer de mi tarjeta...

 Card: ATI IXP                                                                │

│ Chip: Conexant id 30                                                         │

│ View: [Playback] Capture  All    

y pues bajo eso las barritas jeje... voy a entrar a ese link para ver que tal...

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Va a sonar ridículo pero me pasó en una oportunidad:

te aseguraste en el alsamixer de no tener los canales en mute? (con la tecla M)

Por algun motivo una vez se enmudecieron solos el master y el pcm después de reemerger alsa y me costó buen tiempo descubrir que el problema era ese...

Saludos!

----------

## CYPHERC

ya comprove eso pero no estan en mute... igual gracias.....

 :Wink: 

----------

## CYPHERC

Tengo el sonido en modo consola lo he comprovao con el mp3blaster, pero no tengo en el X que puedo hacer???

Muxas Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## Zagloj

¿Has probado otros escritorios? Me refiero a que puede no ser en las X (de hecho supongo que habrás probado con el mp3blaster en el escritorio) si no a causa de alguna librería que cargue algún escritorio, prueba fluxbox, fvwm o alguno por el estilo lanzando mp3blaster desde una terminal en el escritorio.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo el sonido en modo consola lo he comprovao con el mp3blaster, pero no tengo en el X que puedo hacer

 

Como te indica Zagloj, el servidor de sonido de tu gestor de ventanas probablemente sea el problema... Después de X, que cargas? Gnome? KDE?

Ya falta menos...

Saludos!

----------

## CYPHERC

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tengo el sonido en modo consola lo he comprovao con el mp3blaster, pero no tengo en el X que puedo hacer 
> 
> Como te indica Zagloj, el servidor de sonido de tu gestor de ventanas probablemente sea el problema... Después de X, que cargas? Gnome? KDE?
> 
> Ya falta menos...
> ...

 

No si yo no niego que el tenga la razon lo que pasa es que para ser sincero no entedi lo que puso, eso de fulxbox y esas cosas no se que son.

Cargo Gnome, como puedo editar el servidor de sonido de Gnome?? recientemente probe un juego que se llama nexuiz y el juego tiene sonido pero igual corre en consola.

Gracias x la ayuda....

----------

## Zagloj

Bueno, parece que vamos avanzando (por cierto, este es fluxbox), sonido sí hay y dentro de la sesión de gnome también (nexuiz si lo lanzas desde el escritorio pues allí está), parece ser entonces que lo que no van deben de ser los sonidos de sistema y demás cosas gestionadas por las librerías del gnome. Por tus mensajes veo que lo que te puede faltar es el gstreamer para Gnome, prueba a ver si tienes instalado: media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs y si no lo instalas, a ver si el problema no iba a ser de drivers si no de Gnome  :Wink: 

 Por otra parte si desde una terminal haces 

```
# cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
```

 Y escuchas la estática es que el sonido con alsa va bien.

 Por cierto, si esto te diera problemas o no funcionase, creo que puede ser útil postear tu 

```
emerge --info
```

Pd Quien dice fluxbox dice cualquier otro escritorio, me refería a probar otros simplemente.

----------

## CYPHERC

puse ese codigo que me diste de cat ..... y si se escucha la estatica... por otro lado si tenia instalado el media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs, sin embargo le volvi a dar emerge...

estos son los errores que me da.... el controlador de volumen de Gnome:

-No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.

-The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.

You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.

Segun dice es algo de GStreamer pero no se como poner el adecuado o como incluso poner uno...

pero sigue sin sonar, Aqui esta el emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-37

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 14 Mar 2007 01:47:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.utdlug.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.utdlug.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac amd64 avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fglrx fortran gdbm glitz gnome gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog laptop libg++ midi mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcre perl ppds pppd python radeon readline reflection session spl ssl svg tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vesa wav wireless wma wmv xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="atiixp" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ahora eso de fluxbox se mira muy weno como puedo ponerlo??? solo emerge fluxbox?? y ya esta???

----------

## Zagloj

Acerca de fluxbox pues sí, lo emerges y listo, pero mira por ahí en la doc oficial de gentoo que hay una guía de flubox y bueno ponerlo a tu gusto es cuestión de ir leyendo.

 Ahora bien, sobre tu emerge --info, no tienes la USE alsa ni gstreamer, añádelas, y comenta los valores de 

```
ALSA_CARDS
```

 No los requieres pues usas Alsa del núcleo. Esto otro 

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS
```

 No sé bien si lo necesitas, no veo que sea necesario para el Alsa en el núcleo según la guía, igual te da problemas. Ya parte te aconsejaría además incluir las USE jpeg, png y pdf no vayas a tener problemas más adelante, no nos atañe ahora, pero podría darte problemas, si de veras no la quieres, es tu decisión.

 Después de cambiar las USES en el make.conf y comentar (añade # al comienzo de la línea) las líneas de los valores que te he puesto, haz de nuevo 

```
emerge -auDNtv world
```

 Y a ver si eso te arregla las cosas.

 Antes de darle a "Yes", mira bien lo que se va a instalar y los valores USE, los nuevos que has puesto ahora se resaltarán de otro color, lo normal el amarillo.

 Suerte  :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Como despues de hacer esto tardaras un buen ratillo (emerge --newuse world no tarda solo unas horas, sinó más), cuando acabes revisa tu configuración y repostea. No tires la toalla o más tarde cuando estes en otra distro y no vaya tan finita como gentoo te arrepentiras. Lo digo por experiencia. Yo me atasqué enlas X hace unos años y canvié a otras distros. Ninguna me duró más de mes y medio y ninguna era tan buena como gentoo.

Con gentoo aprenderas a base de palos y te sentiras realizado cuando tu sistema funcione a buen ritmo. Depende lo que busques en linux y en tu instalación o el motivo de trasfondo para usarlo.

Rehaz el sistema entero

```
emerge -auDNtv --newuse --color y world
```

 Y a ver si eso te arregla las cosas.

----------

## CYPHERC

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> ...  
> 
> ```
> ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS
> ```
> ...

 

Esta linea no esta en el make.conf no se donde estara?????

Gracias x la ayuda  :Wink: 

----------

## Zagloj

 *CYPHERC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esta linea no esta en el make.conf no se donde estara?????
> 
> 

 

 Entonces no te quemes la cabeza, a ver si con lo demás se soluciona  :Razz: 

 Y de nada, todo sea por quitar eso tan feo de "sin solución"  :Wink: 

----------

## CYPHERC

Hice lo que me dijeron y me dio este error:

```

!!! ERROR: net-misc/vino-2.16.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  vino-2.16.0-r1.ebuild, line 38:   Called die

!!! Please rebuild net-dns/avahi with USE=dbus

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/vino-2.16.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

le di  USE="dbus" emerge net-dns/avahi y todavia no me funciona....

Cual ser el problema????

Gracias  :Wink: 

----------

## CYPHERC

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tengo sonido, el de arriba no se soluciono pero le di emerge -......p world y entonces me di cuenta que ese esta instalado, entonces le di emerge -......... --skipfirst world y me compilo lo demas y ahora funciona  :Very Happy: 

MUCHAS GRACIAS  :Very Happy: !!!!!!

----------

## Darksidex25

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Rehaz el sistema entero
> 
> ```
> emerge -auDNtv --newuse --color y world
> ```
> ...

 

-N y --newuse hacen lo mismo  :Wink: 

 *CYPHERC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le di  USE="dbus" emerge net-dns/avahi y todavia no me funciona.... 
> 
> 

 

Nunca hagas USE="...." emerge lo_que_sea

Añade el flag a /etc/make.conf o si solo quieres esa use para un paquete concreto una entrada a /etc/portage/packages.use evitarás problemas en el futuro.

----------

## Zagloj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nunca hagas USE="...." emerge lo_que_sea
> 
> Añade el flag a /etc/make.conf o si solo quieres esa use para un paquete concreto una entrada a /etc/portage/packages.use evitarás problemas en el futuro.

 

 O en todo caso sí recomendaría antes de añadir el archivo al make.conf hacer

```
USE="xxx" emerge -ptv xxx
```

 Así sabes qué dependencias nuevas pueden aparecer y si te conviene o no esa USE, de todos modos, siempre ojo a las USEs cuando instales o actualices, pues aparecen nuevas USE, unas activadas por defecto y otras desactivadas.  :Wink: 

----------

